# Inviting non-riders?



## tlake2568 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hey Olivia,
I kind of feel that we are exposing them to a new sport they havent tried before. In my opinion, I say why not? The more people you bring, the more fun you can have... The only thing is: Dont expect to be hitting those black diamonds all week with the newbies. Expect to just do some slow solid runs on the Greens and bunny hills. My GF is just starting, and she doesn't go as often as I do... When we go together this saturday, it will be a "back to basics" day for me... Which never hurts!
Hope this helps

-Tim 
Ride Jersey


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Invite some other guy who snowboards and I bet your BF will be very motivated to learn. J/K.

FWIW, I don't invite non-participants.


----------



## Pow?POW! (Dec 22, 2011)

Heck yea! What do you have to lose besides some new shred friends? I know money sometimes can be an issue however whenever I ask friends to go along that haven't tried the sport they end up loving it despite the monetary cost.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Pow?POW! said:


> Heck yea! What do you have to lose besides some new shred friends? I know money sometimes can be an issue however whenever I ask friends to go along that haven't tried the sport they end up loving it despite the monetary cost.


I would do it only if they understood that I wasn't going to spend my entire trip on the bunny slope with them. BF/GF expectations can be weird, so I guess it depends on the relationship.


----------



## Pow?POW! (Dec 22, 2011)

Toecutter said:


> I would do it only if they understood that I wasn't going to spend my entire trip on the bunny slope with them. BF/GF expectations can be weird, so I guess it depends on the relationship.


Truth man. I always try to give my friends a good run down as to what they're trying to accomplish in terms of manipulating the board and practice with them a bit on the bunny hill. It gives me a good workout for switch (which I desperately need to improve on) so I'm not completely bored haha. Usually I go with just my friends while I'm single atm so I don't have to deal with those other complicated dynamics.

But If I'm droppin bucks to board/stay at a nice resort there's no way in hell I'm spending all my time on the bunny hill. However I do try to set my friends up for a good time as I try to look at it as an investment.

Maybe next time I go then I won't be so lonely  haha


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Livy, 
Invite said bf and note that this is a critical relationship test. Learn to ride, of course with your encouragement but this does not mean you are teaching him or this relationship is done. 

It is then his choice of if he wants to incur the expense, if he wants to get his ass kicked but learn something new that you can both enjoy and if he really wants you.

Good luck!


----------



## deeken (Nov 19, 2011)

Skiing/snowboarding are expensive sports, just like golf. But they both have their rewards. I think your best way to approach this topic with your BF is to let him know about the prices up front and let him decide whether or not he thinks its worth it.

I remember the first time I went snowboarding my GF took me and another couple to Stowe. She was an avid snowboarding with 10 years under her belt. The girl from the other couple was also an experienced snowboarder but her BF was not. This worked out best for me because I had someone to learn with. Before we went on the trip my GF broke down the whole trip to me. It was going to be expensive and there was going to be a steep learning curve. I was fully aware of this had a really fun time. I loved the Stowe resort and the town. Vermont is beautiful and has a lot to offer. Just be straight forward with him and I think you will be fine.

Also, DO NOT help him learn. Make sure your BF take those instructional classes so that he learns how to board properly. Personally I would have never listened to my GF and I wouldn't want to ruin her trip. If he doesn't start getting better by the 2nd day or starts hating it then you know that snowboarding is not for him.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

deeken said:


> Also, DO NOT help him learn. Make sure your BF take those instructional classes so that he learns how to board properly. Personally I would have never listened to my GF and I wouldn't want to ruin her trip. If he doesn't start getting better by the 2nd day or starts hating it then you know that snowboarding is not for him.


This.

I made my wife get a lesson first. I was more than willing to help _after_ she had taken the lesson - and actually did spend the remainder of that first day riding mostly switch so that I could help explain & instruct for her. She says she learned more from me than she did at the lesson but that still doesn't change my mind. Get the lesson first. Almost every time I ride I see couples in screaming fights halfway down the hill - obviously one partner is trying (and failing) to teach the other. You don't want to be in that position if you can avoid it.


----------



## civic2tegg (Sep 30, 2011)

My ex GF was the one who introduced me to snowboarding. She bought me all my equipment and we spent every weekend at her mt house. Now were broken up and snowboarding is such a huge part of my life which is cool. I also just bought my GF a board and I really opened her eyes to snowboarding as well. So yeah it sucks she now has an expensive hobby but now when I want to ride it's time we have together rather than a weekend where I ditching her for POW. As far as the amateur stuff I just have her do easier runs and meet me at the bottom. I get way fewer runs in with her there but it's worth it in the end. Just whatever you do don't attempt to teach him!!! I almost killed her the first time we went to Killington. Now I just let her do her thing.


----------



## GreatScott (Jan 5, 2011)

I don't invite others unless they can ride or I don't plan on riding. Babysitting a bunny slope is horrible.


----------



## deeken (Nov 19, 2011)

david_z said:


> Almost every time I ride I see couples in screaming fights halfway down the hill - obviously one partner is trying (and failing) to teach the other. You don't want to be in that position if you can avoid it.


I remember this girl that was in my training class that was in the same predicament as me. Her BF wanted her to learn and they took a weekend trip to the mountain. After the first class he came to the bunny slope to check up on her. He started berating her as she was falling and made her cry. I knew she was doing this for him and was trying to learn but was having trouble. I felt bad for her. 
It is difficult and I almost quit but I realized at the end of the second day that I was a goofy rider. Once I got the hang of it we were riding down the greens together. That was nice, until I fell and bruised my rib cage.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

the only way i take new riders or even riders a fair amount below my skill level is if i am taking them to my local resort that i have the season pass to and is 45 minutes away, and its fairly inexpensive for them. I dont mind blowing an entire day hanging out on blues and greens with friends who cant really ride because at my local hill im not really spending any money and its not mind blowing terrain. So im content to play around and hang out. But if im going to any other more expensive resort in my area im going there to ride because the terrain is better and the snow is better, so anyone is welcome to come with i guess, but if you cant keep up your ass is getting left behind. So i have a select list of friends i know can keep up and ride around my level. but i am usually down to take anyone up to bogus (my local hill) and ride with them, or teach them.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

deeken said:


> I remember this girl that was in my training class that was in the same predicament as me. Her BF wanted her to learn and they took a weekend trip to the mountain. After the first class he came to the bunny slope to check up on her. He started berating her as she was falling and made her cry. I knew she was doing this for him and was trying to learn but was having trouble. I felt bad for her.


Oh man, what a mess. Couples teaching one another never seems to work. Best to leave teaching to a pro then convene later.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Olivia,

Check this out:

January is Learn to Ski and Snowboard Month | Ski Vermont

A lot of resorts across the country are participating by offering deals. Stratton is on the list; a beginner package deal is $29.


----------



## C.B. (Jan 18, 2011)

I ALWAYS jump at the chance to spread the stoke to new riders, but I also get to ride 3-4 days a week so i'm cool with a chill day every now and then.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks for so many responses. I'll definitely be sure to explain the costs and everything up front. And since I do have a season pass, I don't mind spending the day on the easier trails with him (I'm not all that great at snowboarding anyway. )

And thanks for that link, EatRideSleep. I'll definitely look into that!


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Definitely invite non riders to a 1 or 2 day trip to the local hill. Even if you spend half of your time on greens, its not that bad (you can work on riding switch, or butters, etc).

I would be careful about inviting newbies on a destination trip that you have to fly to, or drive more than ~4 hours to get to. You only want to invite motivated, athletic people who won't get easily discouraged and won't prevent you from enjoying yourself.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Tarzanman said:


> You only want to invite motivated, athletic people who won't get easily discouraged and won't prevent you from enjoying yourself.


A long time ago a bunch of us drove half way across the country to go mountain biking in Colorado. The second day there one of the girls on the trip suggested we all spend the day at camp as a "reading day" (her words). Yeah right! LATER BEOTCH!"


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Toecutter said:


> A long time ago a bunch of us drove half way across the country to go mountain biking in Colorado. The second day there one of the girls on the trip suggested we all spend the day at camp as a "reading day" (her words). Yeah right! LATER BEOTCH!"


I'm too selfish for that. I totally admit it.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Over the holidays I had taken two different first timers. Definitely sucked really bad (for me). I also felt bad for those of us who had spent $100 on lift tickets that went to waste. I have a season pass so it didn't bother me that much but my other friends who had spent the $$$ to ride but only ended up spending the day babysitting the newbs, Over the years I have taken quite of few first timers but after this recent batch, I think I'm done forever. Also, my teaching skills suck and I tend to be VERY impatient with people who I feel aren't trying 100% . IF there is going to be a 'next time' it will definitely be under the guidance of an instructor in the form of some lessons.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Toecutter said:


> A long time ago a bunch of us drove half way across the country to go mountain biking in Colorado.  The second day there one of the girls on the trip suggested we all spend the day at camp as a "reading day" (her words). Yeah right! LATER BEOTCH!"


I'm too selfish for that. I totally admit it.
WE did something like that once, and we got a huge cabin in Tahoe, since we could split the cost in...16 (3 big families). that was cool...big dinners all together even cooler. but it takes FOREVER to get everybody moving in the morning. Forget first or even early chairs.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Yeah, that's the other problem with big groups. Keep it at 6 or 8 motivated people maximum if you want to do a lot of riding and get out there early.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

KIRKRIDER said:


> but it takes FOREVER to get everybody moving in the morning. Forget first or even early chairs.


You don't need a big group for that to happen. I get it with just my wife and daughter. Talk about being on their own schedule!!! 

I've developed a simple coping system. I announce _my_ plans for getting to the slopes. If they want to come at that time, fine. If not, they can get there when it suits them. But I'm not waiting.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Donutz said:


> You don't need a big group for that to happen. I get it with just my wife and daughter. Talk about being on their own schedule!!!
> 
> I've developed a simple coping system. I announce _my_ plans for getting to the slopes. If they want to come at that time, fine. If not, they can get there when it suits them. But I'm not waiting.


I go mostly alone...when they come up with me I turn into the "yes man"...Drive up there when THEY are ready....tire them out early...enjoy the newly open backside as they have lunch (I eat on the chair)...and take off early. Love to see them kids have fun on the slopes...my wife skis with my daughter, I ride with my son.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

KIRKRIDER said:


> I'm too selfish for that. I totally admit it.
> WE did something like that once, and we got a huge cabin in Tahoe, since we could split the cost in...16 (3 big families). that was cool...big dinners all together even cooler. but it takes FOREVER to get everybody moving in the morning. Forget first or even early chairs.


You did it wrong. I was on a trip with 14 people. The way you do it is you recruit 2 or 3 other people who want to hit the slopes for first chair/early chair and leave the rest to do whatever they want. By time Mama Joe hits the slopes at 11:00-11:30 you'll have been riding on fresh for 2 hours.

Anyone else who decides they want some of that action will take the initiative themselves to coordinate with you.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Tarzanman said:


> You did it wrong. I was on a trip with 14 people. The way you do it is you recruit 2 or 3 other people who want to hit the slopes for first chair/early chair and leave the rest to do whatever they want. By time Mama Joe hits the slopes at 11:00-11:30 you'll have been riding on fresh for 2 hours.
> 
> Anyone else who decides they want some of that action will take the initiative themselves to coordinate with you.


Yeah...try that with little kids.. I could totally do that now, but back then they were too little. Now they would just find my bed empty , a note and me gone riding!


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

I no longer have the patience to teach noobs (pretty much anything). I figure I've put in my time over the years and now that I'm about half way to being dead I've got to make the most of my remaining hours, LOL.

Group travel dynamics is painful for me. I get too annoyed when someone else can't get his or her ass in gear and can't get his or her act together. The older I get the more I appreciate doing things by myself. Yep, it's official. I've become afflicted with Middle-Age Man Syndrome, haw haw!


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

My favorite mountain in Nagano solves this problem for me. The village (Nozawa onsen) is a beautiful little place full of hot springs to bathe in (heaven after a day boarding). Its also walking distance to the gondola from the hotel we stay at.
I sometimes go with a big group and people like to talk over a long breakfast or whatever:dunno:.

If there is good pow I will just grab some food put it in my sack and eat in the 20 min gondola ride up to the top.
I'm like enjoy breakfast, see you guys at so and so place at 12 bye.

I've invited lots of non riders and helped them to learn AFTER an early morning pow seshion.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Toecutter said:


> The older I get the more I appreciate doing things by myself.




The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.
Done.


----------



## drpeppr237 (Oct 16, 2011)

Well I've never invited anyone who hasn't riden before but I know my friend has and she invited me...lol, it was like 3 years ago, i actually had been boarding like once before but I felt horrible when I got there...her family actually paid for my lift ticket so that was cool but I totally sucked, it literally took me a half hour to get down one trail which usually now takes me about 30seconds-1 minute (I live in Michigan so the runs are short), her family got so bored that they paid for a lesson for me which costed legit $100 per hour, after the lesson I was alot better but still no where near good. We actually ended up going back to the cottage early, then went sledding and I ran into her with a sled, breaking her collar bone..let's just say that family hates me now lol. Unless your prepared to be on the bunny hill all day and being a teacher pretty much all day I wouldn't recommend it.

sorry for my retarded story, but I hope this helps hahah :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

drpeppr237 said:


> Well I've never invited anyone who hasn't riden before but I know my friend has and she invited me...lol, it was like 3 years ago, i actually had been boarding like once before but I felt horrible when I got there...her family actually paid for my lift ticket so that was cool but I totally sucked, it literally took me a half hour to get down one trail which usually now takes me about 30seconds-1 minute (I live in Michigan so the runs are short), her family got so bored that they paid for a lesson for me which costed legit $100 per hour, after the lesson I was alot better but still no where near good. We actually ended up going back to the cottage early, then went sledding and I ran into her with a sled, breaking her collar bone..let's just say that family hates me now lol. Unless your prepared to be on the bunny hill all day and being a teacher pretty much all day I wouldn't recommend it.
> 
> sorry for my retarded story, but I hope this helps hahah :laugh::laugh::laugh:


Oh man, that's actually a pretty funny story.


----------



## drpeppr237 (Oct 16, 2011)

Toecutter said:


> Oh man, that's actually a pretty funny story.


lol thanks:laugh:


----------

